# Lobular 100...



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

This is my Lobular 100, which I use as my race bike.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

very nice, I love lobulars


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks fast and the Zipp's are killer!:thumbsup:


----------

